# Oats for breaky?



## Gwendy (Apr 2, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here eats oats for breakfast, and how they go with it? I was thinking of trying them.Cheers,Gwendy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is mixed, but a fair number of people do well. You can also do rice for breakfast if you tolerate rice at other times.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Oats are my staple breakfast with brown suger, little butter, few raisins and lots of cinnnamon (good for gas and bloating). I even pack it to take it on trips with me. My tummy always thanks me for it


----------



## Gwendy (Apr 2, 2010)

yum. that last one sounds tempting. i might try rice porridge first and see how that goes. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Stasy (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure where you are from - but there is a brand of oatmeal that comes in High Fiber variety - it gives 10 grams per packages....2 in the morning is a great fiber boost.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am from the U.S. I use regular Quaker oats and put my own stuff in. With the raisins and the oats I probably get about 10 grams of fiber. Not bad!


----------



## Jannine (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a newby from the U.K. so this is my first blog







I've been using Oats So Simple most mornings for the past few weeks and often they work but not always seems better if eaten with sliced bannana or raisins - taste great though.


----------

